# A new (ad)venture!!!



## garrysmith1964 (11 mo ago)

Hello everyone

I am new here and so glad I found you.

Since just before Christmas I have been on a journey of coffee discovery. I am a freelance graphic designer, and have been for over thirty years - but I want a change and coffee is where it will begin. I am looking into buying a coffee van to sell good, sustainable coffee at events, farmer's markets, functions etc and just need a bit of advice. I have set this whole year aside for Barrista training and coffee knowledge, as well as learning everything I can about the new venture - but there is one thing I can't seem to find out about. Where do I park or store the van at night? I don't have a garage or driveway for the van and as there will be expensive equipment inside I need to keep it safe when not in use.

If any of you have some ideas I would be very grateful as I think it's a very important part of running the business, but I can't see it mentioned anywhere?

Of course, if you have any other tips and tricks which might help me I would love to hear those too.

A big thank you in advance, Garry


----------



## Coffee by the Casuals (Sep 15, 2020)

Hi Garry

It sounds as though you might have little option but to park on your street and declare that to your insurer and hope they're ok with it. Then as much physical security as the van can take, and (hopefully) CCTV covering. Otherwise, try and hire some space in a lockable yard, or even just a garage.

Tips and tricks: to have a business you will need significant footfall wherever you're going to be. You're going to have to prioritise quality over anything else. We have done markets in Lichfield where we were only set up to sell beans, but the traders and patrons of the market were practically begging us to start selling from our machine because the coffee van 25 yards from us was so bad. He disappeared after a couple of months.

It can be done, but it's an increasingly saturated market. Local to us we've identified lots of places we'd like to station a coffee van, but they've all already got one. That's not to say that's the case near you.

Good luck! Please ask if you have any other questions.


----------



## garrysmith1964 (11 mo ago)

Hello

Thanks for the information. Yes, I was thinking I'd need to hire a garage from someone local - not a problem, I just wanted to tap all your brains as you know far more than me! Not that I thought there was a secret coffee van cave where they all go to sleep for the night.

I'm in West London so the market is fairly saturated but like you said, there are bad ones around where if you sell a premium product you will eventually win out.

Thanks again. Garry


----------



## Little_tipple (Apr 2, 2019)

Hi Garry, have you settled on a supplier for the coffee? Also, I know where we are (rural hampshire) there's a local builders yard that all the local vans use, but they're all tied to the same company, so have clearly struck up a deal...


----------



## garrysmith1964 (11 mo ago)

Hello

Thanks for your message. I haven't even got to a coffee supplier yet, there seems to be so many things to sort out and learn about! But I'm up for the challenge, if something is worth dong, it's never easy.

I think that's a great idea about contacting local builders (with locked yards), I never thought of that. I shall put it in my notes as an idea to pursue, there must be quite a few near me (in London) who have at least some space - some space for the van for their free coffee!


----------

